# East Fork Lake Catfish Tourney - July 6th 7p-2a



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Lets get out to East Fork this Saturday July 6th

Well guys its less than 1week out, so I want to go ahead and get the official info up so everyone knows the details.

Saturday July 6th, 7pm-2am at the "Tate" Ramp at East Fork Lake (60$ per boat, 10$ goes towards Big Fish payout)
This is a Boat only tournament with up to 3 Anglers per boat
6 Rod Limit if you have 3 participants, OH regulations limit 2 poles per Angler, must have valid OH fishing license
Only Blues, Channels, and Flatheads will be weighed
5 Fish limit
Ohio Slot limits in place allow 1 Channel over 28 inches, 1 Flathead over 35 inches, and 1 Blue over 35 inches per Angler
Fish are to be caught by Rod and Reel only
Only live fish will be weighed, NO stringers allowed
Must be in line to weigh in no later than 230am, 5 minute grace period given prior to disqualification
Anglers are not permitted to leave the boat during tournament hours unless there is an emergency and the Tournament director is notified
Livewells will be checked prior to 7pm launch
Places paid out will be determined by the number of boats, and will be announced prior to the 7pm launch

Nothing too serious guys, we had a good time at this event last year and shouldn't be any different this year. This lake is more than capable of a monster weigh in. Sometimes its nice to get away from the river and mix it up a bit..If anyone has any questions feel free to PM me. I can shoot you my number as well. 

Also if anyone is looking for a partner post it on here and hopefully someone will chime in. It is easily located off of St Rt 125 inbetween Amelia and Bethel.

Thanks and hope to see you guys there on the 6th


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Bump it up. Any of you guys plan on attending?


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Myself and a couple buddies are going to fish it. We iust went up and looked at the lake and it looks great! I am just going to quit looking at the weather and load up the rainsuit. Hopefully we can still get a few boats to come out

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

oh yeah, I think were looking at around 10 boats of people that i know coming so itl be a nice event like last years was!

Salmonid


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Is the Tate ramp open. I thought it was closed due to new surfacing ( blacktop ). The river was raging today going into the lake. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

we were at tate ramp wed and it was fine.

Crappiekiller I sent you a message.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

heres a good tip for those fishing tonight... pack your rain gear...LOL and a dry set of underwear for the ride home.... Cant wait!!

Salmonid


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

The tournament at East Fork Lake last night went off well. 
We had 13 boats. We didn't get a single drop of rain all night. 

1st place went to Randy Howard and Rob Magnus with 32lbs. 
2nd place was Willie Smith and Drew Benner with 30lbs 
3rd place with Big Fish Randy Bundy and Gregor Bundy 29 lbs with a 15lb Flathead.

I want to thank everyone for coming out. There were 3 Bluecats weighed in with I know of at least 1 more released. 

This lake appears to have some great potential and with that being said expect for more tournaments to be held here in the future looking at possibly one for mid October this year and then for next year a spring and fall tournament both.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats to Backupbait and Catfish Rob on here who won this one, we managed 5th with almost 20 lbs.

Salmonid


----------

